# SphenoCath Device Billing



## KristinM522 (May 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience billing for the actual SphenoCath device used for migraine treatment? Its a pricey little thing and Medicare doesn't reimburse much for the actual procedure but I cannot find any information regarding billing for the actual device.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## CubanCinderblock (Jan 3, 2018)

*Whatever you do, please don't bill A4615*

I recently reviewed a claim for the insurance company I work for regarding SphenoCath billing. The doctor's office billed us $175.00 (for the SphenoCath) with the code A4615 (Nasal Cannula)! I think someone had something special in their coffee that morning 


Cindy R., BS, RN, CPC-A


----------

